# Help identifying owl.



## ZatKitteh (Sep 11, 2014)

Recently found an owl,and decided to take a few selfies,i hope some of you can identify it's type.


----------



## Phoenix24 (Apr 6, 2013)

Looks like a Scops owl. As per your other post you definitely cannot keep this owl, you must take it to a wildlife centre. If you cannot even identify it then you definitely are not qualified to take care of it. It doesn't look like a juvenile, either.


----------

